# Gt4202r too much for a street set up?



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys my set up is a 3.0 vrt with forged bottom end, 9:1 compression, tt 288 cams with hd valve springs, 6 speed qauife gear set, Im gonna be running e85 with lugtronic standalone, 87cc siemens injectors with a dual bosch 044 surge tank and BSV Tubular manifold so my dillema is that ive seen bunch of vr6s with gt4202 on the track running 9s and 10s and i definitely want to take this car on the track this but mostly it will be a weekend warrior with a lot of fun on the streets. Ive talked to kevin couple of times and he suggested that the gt4088r would be an perfect turbo for my set up but yet i still wanna get a gt42 for some reason, i plan on maybe getting an r32 in a year or two and then completely building that so i figured i could take the 42 and place it on the r so thats one of the reason but it is gonna be too lagy and boring on the streets? I plan on reving the car till around 7.5k rpms so i think it will definitely be alright but it seems like a lot of people are saying that the 42 is really not ideal for streets, My goals are to push the most 700 to 750 whp, sorry for the long post but im about to purchase a turbo and still not really sure what i wanna do


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

I plan on getting the smallest t4 exhaust housing and its gonna be dual bb


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

not to much at all keep it around 22 psi on the streets and itll be fun as hell and you always have room for more boost if you ever want more power


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok cool man, Ive read couple of old posts from people that have ridden in vrt with gt42 and i know one of them is billy18t but he had a 1.34 hottside i believe which seems really big for me so i think with the forged motor and bigger cams and also the tubular manifold plus 1.06 hottside, it should spool up fairly quickly...kind of lol


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

now i have a question for you where did you get the bsv tubular manifold got any pictures of it ive seen 1 and it wasnt a great angle.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Stay with the 40r unless you want to set it up for the track only. The hit on a 42r is too great for the street and will cause you to spin way too much tire.


----------



## higahardy (Feb 18, 2009)

i want to see your intake too!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

98rzvr6 said:


> I plan on getting the smallest t4 exhaust housing and its gonna be dual bb



Talk to VR6-GT42RS.

He used to run one on a Mk3 and he had some pretty impressive numbers. Maybe PM him for details.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Alright cool i will PM him. Here are the pics, its getting ceramic coated right now as we speak but i fell in love with it as soon as i got it lol


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

where do i get one of those manifolds?? got a website??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i ran 3582r 4088r 4294r 4202r 4508r on my street vr6.. and after that i can only say 4294r 1.01ar is the best way to go..


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i ran 3582r 4088r 4294r 4202r 4508r on my street vr6.. and after that i can only say 4294r 1.01ar is the best way to go..




Hahaha that is a man right there lol. Nothing like trying every turbo known to mankind, thanks for your help


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

so you will be doing some street racing and track? I would be thinking more about the tranny and CV shafts first before you think on what turbo size. let me ask you what tires are you thinking about to use with a turbo like that on the street?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well tranny I already got covered, it will be a qauife 6 speed gear set, stock axles cause I really dont care if i have to replace multiple axles a year and as far as tires, I'm gonna try to run some 225 or 235 wide tires and ill also have boost by gear so hopefully that will help. I know traction will be an issue but I'm hoping with some good sticky tires, boost by gear and a lot of prayer that ill be able to keep it on the ground


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

it doesn't matter what tire you use, it won't hook with that much power on the street, low boost on the 42R (14PSI) in 1st/2nd gears with these 235 on the street won't hook. 3rd gear MAY hook with 20PSI of boost, the problem is all the torque the VR6 motor make.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Soo what does everyone do for traction than? I mean there's gotta be some high horsepower vrts out there that like to street race like I do so what everyone do, stop modding their cars at 500 horses cause after that its useless? I'm sure drag radials would help a little or are there some people running around with slicks?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

I have almost the same setup as you but with aptuning gears and i run 94 pump gas with meth. I have a s366 bullseye with an .86 ar. T4 undivided hotside and it comes alive in the mid 4k range. I would go with the biggest gt40 or the smallest 42 but i think the 42 might come on a bit late for street use. I run boost by gear and even with my 2.67 1st gear its tough making it hook on street tires. I am currently part throttle tuning and have yet to get my latest setup on to full boost but that exhaust mani spools me up quicker than a cast atp mani


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

.therealvrt said:


> I have almost the same setup as you but with aptuning gears and i run 94 pump gas with meth. I have a s366 bullseye with an .86 ar. T4 undivided hotside and it comes alive in the mid 4k range. I would go with the biggest gt40 or the smallest 42 but i think the 42 might come on a bit late for street use. I run boost by gear and even with my 2.67 1st gear its tough making it hook on street tires. I am currently part throttle tuning and have yet to get my latest setup on to full boost but that exhaust mani spools me up quicker than a cast atp mani


Hey thanks for your reply, I'm thinking to go with the 4294 with the smallest housing cause then it wont come on too late but I know 1st gear is a complete waste but I'm sure with boost by gear and rpm based ill be able to somehow adjust the boost and hopefully I can get some traction. I'm hoping with some drag radials that i will be alright hopefully


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Forgot to mention i have a 3.5 in dp and a 4 inch exhaust which definately helps eliminate backpressure


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

yes, after you pass 500WHP/ 450-500WTQ, it start to be a waste on the street with only 235 tires, at the track you will be ok with slicks. you will have a hard time to hook on the street with street tires thats all.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahhh yeah I was kinda fearing that problem. So I might as well get a gt40 and call it a day


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

all I can tell you is that with the 40R and cams you will make your power #'s
if you can guess the tires size on this car I'll tell you a secret


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

hahaha ouch thats looks a little bad man. Please dont tell me they are 235 hahah


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

NO, wrong :laugh: you don't get to know the secret :laugh:
these are 275-40-17 (26X10 MT drag radials) on 13PSI of air inside, on 17X10 wheel, I spin these on the HWAY until 110MPH in 3rd gear, have fun with you car and becarefull :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

zwogti said:


> these are 275-40-17 (26X10 MT drag radials) on 13PSI of air inside, on 17X10 wheel, I spin these on the HWAY until 110MPH in 3rd gear



You going to Treffen this coming weekend? Would be good to see this car in person.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

no Sr. sorry, my race car was taken apart about 2 months ago, I'm changing few things around, I sold my race tranny,downpipe, wheels and tires in here, working on getting this thing ready in 2-3 months


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I will probably be heading over there Saturday. The build on your new project looks good. How are those coils working out for you?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I will probably be heading over there Saturday. The build on your new project looks good. How are those coils working out for you?


SDS standalone with SDS coils, MSD DIS4 coils amplifier to 500V/ 2 step, they work fine, that^^^^ pic/motor is like that for over 4 years and still look just like that, no changes at all, my motor and engine bay is what you see, only tranny, tires, wheels and some other things will be changed.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't want the thread jack but what type of power was this car putting down in its last configuration?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Don't want the thread jack but what type of power was this car putting down in its last configuration?


so let go back to this turbo thread  making enough power


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

zwogti said:


> so let go back to this turbo thread  making enough power


haha so your running 275 and still cant hook? Im f uuu ckked than haha. That sucks man, i was hoping that i would be somewhat ok but i guess im screwed


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

just run low boost on that 40-42R turbo, very LOW boost


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn i was hoping to run like 20-25 in the higher gears


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

GT4088r with the smallest ar turbine they have (.85), and an ATP manifold.


It's choking bad up top, imagine this with a nice divided manifold and a 1.19 ar.....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i changed directly from gt4088r to gt4294r...the spool up is very close to the same..but way better power with the 42..i would never spend money on a gt40 again..


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Big difference between the 4294 and the 42/102..... it will be miserable.

I wouldn't run either turbo, I'd get a precision 67/68 or 67/65, or even a T4 62/65 will make over 800 whp.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> I'd get a precision 67/68 or 67/65, or even a T4 62/65 will make over 800 whp.


I agree with you but you are gonna get flamed, lol... Popular opinion is that those units are notorious for blowing seals (and maybe they do in some installations but that is no different to other manufacturers). To this day I've still not had a single issue or Precision turbo failure, if/when it occurs I will be the first to admit to it.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd like to get a precision 6765 but the reviews are bad on it so its hard for me to spend that much money on something so many are having problems with


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

98rzvr6 said:


> I'd like to get a precision 6765


They work well... but buy at your own risk. 

I've had blown Garrett's, I guess my point is that nothing is fool proof.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

No i definitely agree with you, im not saying that garretts are bulletproof but all of the threads about precision and their problems, its just scary to spend 1900 bucks and knowing when you start it up, it could smoke. Im sure it could with a garrett too but ive never had one blow on me or give me any trouble.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm wondering what percentage of people have actually had a Precision turbo go bad on them? My ball bearing 6265 has been running solid for 10,000 miles now and I've been loving it, but hearing about these seals blowing out makes me wonder.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Great idea... Perhaps a thread with a poll of failure containing: manufacturer, time in service, cause of failure, professional/novice install.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Majority of the precision failures I've seen are the journal bearing units. The other reason I have seen is misguided recommendations on oil pressure and inadquate drain line size.

In fact just about every turbo oil related failure I have seen on multiple forums is where the users are running -10an drains.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Majority of the precision failures I've seen are the journal bearing units. The other reason I have seen is misguided recommendations on oil pressure and inadquate drain line size.
> 
> In fact just about every turbo oil related failure I have seen on multiple forums is where the users are running -10an drains.


What size should you be running? Like a 14 or something?


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

I think you are over-thinking this one. Seriously, you should be more afraid of ending up with a miss matched turbo, rather then loosing sleep, thinking your Precision turbo is gonna blow up on your a$$. Both brands are perfectly legit to run on your engine:thumbup:
Whatever you choose, it`s going to be bad ass


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Pisko said:


> I think you are over-thinking this one. Seriously, you should be more afraid of ending up with a miss matched turbo, rather then loosing sleep, thinking your Precision turbo is gonna blow up on your a$$. Both brands are perfectly legit to run on your engine:thumbup:
> Whatever you choose, it`s going to be bad ass


Oh yeah im definitely over thinking it but i still dont know what to do, i really thought we somehow were able to keep traction till 550 or 600 horses somehow but i guess not


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

67/65 :thumbup:


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

lugnuts said:


> Big difference between the 4294 and the 42/102..... it will be miserable.
> 
> I wouldn't run either turbo, I'd get a precision 67/68 or 67/65, or even a T4 62/65 will make over 800 whp.
> 
> ...


Just gonna throw it out there, but I spoke to PTE today on the phone, and the biggest problem they have with these turbos is user error from people not using a large enough oil drain, or using too many fancy 90* fittings that restrict flow. The issue isn't a seal issue at all, the seals work much like your piston rings do and when there's too much pressure at the drain, the result is blowback into the housing, much like fuel blowby/gas in your oil.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I run a -16an on my holset. Holsets are notorious for being VERY finicky with oil systme requirements, but then again how many Dodge 12v Cummins truck are out there with 250k+ with original turbos boosting 25 psi daily?


----------

